# Bridge count



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Last night drove (south bound ) over at 6:30 pm three rafts two the Lake Michigan State side of the Bridge but far enough out to not be able to really id guessing about 1000 + birds .At that distance and time of day they just looked like a black duck raft LOL nothing Sean on the Huron side but I was looking across traffic and working around semi's


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

7 huuuuuge separate rafts of what looked like redheads in tight on Huron side. Good size chunk of goldeneyes 2/3 way across headed north in deep water


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Gamekeeper said:


> It's a plywood booth way out past the end of a plank walking path.
> 1 guy with clickers and good glass. Rain or shine.
> 3 bag chairs.
> 
> ...


Tell us something we don't already know, please boring


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It's not a NASA operation.
1 paid guy, a couple volunteers.
right to left in the spring, left to right in the fall.


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

Any reports for eastern UP ? headed up in a couple weeks to re lax and hunt


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Going over the bridge in a couple of hrs I'll report.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Went over last night at 7
Storm-gale winds from south, ducks were elsewhere
Stopped at some scenic overviews and good numbers of bills, heads, and a few squaws hiding from the waves


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

puregreen said:


> Any reports for eastern UP ? headed up in a couple weeks to re lax and hunt


Birds came and went last week.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

About 2 thousand at the bridge. Five large rafts on either side.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep
They were there Thursday ......
Far from gone, prime right now


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

O well coming up anyway . gotta get cabin closed up tight. bringing my boat this year


----------



## eschmidt (Dec 18, 2011)

Bridge birds are deceiving. Crossed yesterday tons of birds on both sides on the north end. I'm hunting up here this weekend. Sat for 6 hours this morning and killed 1 hen widgeon only saw probably 50 birds all day


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bridge counts mean nothing. From opening day to the end of season there are 5 to 10 k reds that hang out in that area from there to cedar vile. One second there's thousands there 10 min later they are gone feeding elsewhere. Has no bearing on migration of birds lol. Just throwing this out there.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Bridge counts mean nothing. From opening day to the end of season there are 5 to 10 k reds that hang out in that area from there to cedar vile. One second there's thousands there 10 min later they are gone feeding elsewhere. Has no bearing on migration of birds lol. Just throwing this out there.


Well it's still fun.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, a little closer to home - the "count" on Wildfowl Bay (by definition: what I can see from my open water blind) indicates that we lost a ton of birds on Thursday to Friday. So I would have to agree with Bheary that they "went"


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

5 big rafts on the flat calm straights at 8:00 this AM. What a sight!
0 at 4:30 PM in slight chop.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Crossed today a little before 2:00pm. One large raft east of the bridge in the usual spot. On the west side there was the largest rafts I've ever seen crossing the bridge in the last 5 decades. They were south of the island. It was nearly flat today so they stood out great.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

Why don't I ever see people down there hunting? What are the bottom conditions?


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

WoodyMG said:


> Why don't I ever see people down there hunting? What are the bottom conditions?


It's a really nice and Sandy bottom. The problem is it's around 110' deep or so if I remember correctly from my scuba days years ago.


----------



## MI Island Hunter (Apr 21, 2004)

We just crossed the bridge, one smaller raft on the west side. Decent wind has moved them elsewhere this afternoon.


----------

